# Rust



## Keith (9 Jan 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place so apologies if not.

The wife and I bought mountain bikes last summer as part of our attempt at a healthy lifestyle  and the we used to keep them in our shed.

However, we moved house last September and now don't have a shed.

Can't bring them indoors as they will ruin the carpets etc., so I foolishly left them outdoors.

After a month or so I noticed they had started to attract rust on a couple of bolts (mainly the ones around the handlebars), so I went out and purchased a couple of cycle covers.

Any way, to cut a long story short, the weather was never good for me when I had time and the bikes were always wet when I was ready to cover them so waited for them to dry out - which never happened.

January now and they are frozen under a layer of snow without their covers still.

Can anyone advise if they are likely to be seriously damaged or whether they will be OK with a bit of TLC when it finally thaws and we get a dry day for me to cover them.

Thanks


----------



## longers (9 Jan 2010)

Hi Keith, 

They'll be fine with a bit of TLC. If they've been undercover and not used too much then they won't have seen any of the salt about and most of the corrosion will be cosmetic. 
I'm going to ask in Knowledge about TLC post winter for a steel bike that's been used and abused on salty roads over winter. 

What are your bikes made out of framewise?


----------



## Bman (9 Jan 2010)

In short, yes. Its is fixable. Whatever parts that may need to be replaced depends on how badly damaged they are. I would suggest getting them cleaned, dried, re-oiled and put under cover ASAP. That will (as you know) minimise the damage. 

When I kept my old bike outdoors, I would regularly oil the chain etc when it was not in use. Just to minimise the rust on the important parts.


----------



## Keith (10 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Frame is aluminium so not worried about that and they haven't been on the road since September so no salt anywhere near them.

It just looks like the odd bolt that is starting to rust and bits around the chain.

Would it be worth putting something like vaseline or WD40 on the affected parts once it dries out? Would that stave off any further damage until spring arrives and I can get them serviced?


----------



## Chris James (10 Jan 2010)

Keith said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Frame is aluminium so not worried about that and they haven't been on the road since September so no salt anywhere near them.
> 
> ...



Maybe wipe the chain with a rag covered in WD40 and then give it a thick oil. WD40 will work for the screw heads but I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Keith (10 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that


----------



## Davidc (10 Jan 2010)

Corrosion will be worst where dissimilar metals are in contact e.g. steel and aluminium.

It's a very bad idea to get WD40 anywhere near a chain, or any other moving part. Use a proper lubricant, it will be water repellant without causing damage.

This is about WD40 and chains http://bicycletutor.com/no-wd40-bike-chain/


----------



## atb (12 Jan 2010)

Use very fine 0000 grade wire wool on the nuts and bolts to remove rust spots.


----------



## Keith (12 Jan 2010)

Thanks, when the layer of ice and snow currently covering them both melts and it dries out I will give that a go and hopefully get them finally covered up then as well.


----------



## the_bing (17 Jan 2010)

use the chain lube that i use on my motorbike chain if i'm leaving the bike for any extended period out of doors (which is not often, she lives in the hallway). it's a kind of grease/wax, which is bloody sticky and protective. if i could find the can it comes in, i'd give you the name of it but it's buried somewhere in my workshop.

i slap it on all the chain, derailleurs, linkages. any thing mechanical really. keep the bike covered whilst outside (obviously) and give it a good old clean (i find petrol good at shifting it) and (important!) relube with proper bike lube. the petrol strips out all the lube so you must replace it unless your a mechanical masochist. riding the bike without removing the wax/grease can make a bit of a mess of your biking shoes etc.


----------



## the_bing (17 Jan 2010)

use the chain lube that i use on my motorbike chain if i'm leaving the bike for any extended period out of doors (which is not often, she lives in the hallway). it's a kind of grease/wax, which is bloody sticky and protective. if i could find the can it comes in, i'd give you the name of it but it's buried somewhere in my workshop.

i slap it on all the chain, derailleurs, linkages. any thing mechanical really. keep the bike covered whilst outside (obviously) and give it a good old clean (i find petrol good at shifting it) and (important!) relube with proper bike lube. the petrol strips out all the lube so you must replace it unless your a mechanical masochist. riding the bike without removing the wax/grease can make a bit of a mess of your biking shoes etc.


----------



## vernon (18 Feb 2010)

Davidc said:


> It's a very bad idea to get WD40 anywhere near a chain, or any other moving part. Use a proper lubricant, it will be water repellant without causing damage.
> 
> This is about WD40 and chains http://bicycletutor.com/no-wd40-bike-chain/



It's a very bad idea to use WD40 as the sole lubricant for a chain but as a water disperser and pre-lubricant, it has no equal. 

If I have a wet chain, a quick spray with WD 40 followed by a wipe down then a drizzle of Finish Line Cross Country chain oil does a magnificent job of keeping it in a good state of repair.


----------

